# Fess up, who owns this?



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Got to be someone we know.

[attachment=1:2qmf7p0w]Fifth_Wheel_on_Blazer-02.jpg[/attachment:2qmf7p0w]

[attachment=0:2qmf7p0w]Fifth_Wheel_on_Blazer-03.jpg[/attachment:2qmf7p0w]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, took me a minute to figure what it was.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

That there is a 5th wheel hitch for a SUV. :mrgreen: 

I needs one fer my Blazer!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Troll said:


> That there is a 5th wheel hitch for a SUV. :mrgreen:
> 
> I needs one fer my Blazer!


U R SOL, you can't buy that in the store! I thought that would be a typical ******* email, but actually here in UTAH...wow! How big was the trailer?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats some high class ******* ingenuity!!! haha


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lord!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That pic is about 3 years old. I especially like the custom 4x4 block of wood between the tail gate and the original hitch. Fine work.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I bet he trailers a boat in back of the 5th wheel too!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Troll said:
> 
> 
> > That there is a 5th wheel hitch for a SUV. :mrgreen:
> ...


I didn't take the picture, it was on a ******* engineering thread on another site in FL. I saw the UT plates and thought we should be so proud!

The 4x4 is the best. I'll bet the knob going through the frame hitch snapped off in les than a mile. I would have used a piece of "allthread" and some nuts to hold it in place, or put one of the "feet" from my scaffold in there, adjustable, it would be.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There were several other pictures in the email I got several years ago, it is hilarious. :lol: You might find this setup out in fixed and pro's area, just saying. :lol: I got no room to talk, it probably is from my home town area down in Carbon or Emery County. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

id hate to pull that trailer with that little light vehicle..unless its just a little short trailer


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That is some class act grade A redneckery right there.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow I am proud to admit that isn't mine!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

pure genius there..


----------



## roudy (Jan 20, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhhh Whats the problem?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

roudy said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhh Whats the problem?


Duh. Everybody knows that douglas fir is the wrong wood for towing applications.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

You all know its mine. My sister had to move cause she couldnt pay the rent in her trailer house and both she and I are on the black list with U-haul, so I had to find a way to get my cousin's stock trailer hooked up to my K-5. Bank re-poed my '73 Ford high boy, but I knew they were comin so i took the hitch outta the back. Borrowed my boss' welder, dewalt, and chop saw (that reminds me I gotta sneek that back into his garage) and bingo we were ready to move her in with mama. So you see it really was just me helpin out my sister, or cousin, or who ever she is in relation to me. Glad ya'll like it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Outstandinger than hell!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What I like is the renforcement chains on the tail gate, real sturdy there. Sad thing is I know some one with a Fifth wheel trailer like that and a a s10 blazer same colors too. I'm from Emery county so it wouldn't be that bigga deal seen worse.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> What I like is the renforcement chains on the tail gate, real sturdy there. Sad thing is I know some one with a Fifth wheel trailer like that and a a s10 blazer same colors too. I'm from Emery county so it wouldn't be that bigga deal seen worse.


It has been many years ago, but I once saw in Price a station wagon with a similar rig up for a fifth wheel on its roof, and of course it was headed back home towards Emery. :wink:


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey! I've got a similar fifth wheel hitch set up on my ATV! That dude copied my idea.


----------

